# Can't post pics



## smokindenny (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello-
first of all, I like the mobile site a lot!  Easy to navigate, easy to read.  That said, I cannot get pictures to upload.  I'm on a Win8.1 phone.  When I hit the image icon, all I get is an option to enter a URL for the image.  No browse or upload option.  Is this a Windows phone prob?

thanks -
Denny


----------



## talan64 (Jul 4, 2014)

Just for a point of reference, I tried on my Android mobile, using Firefox, and I get both options. Upload from device or post a link.

Odd that it would be a Windows phone issue.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 4, 2014)

some mobile browsers don't support the site well. Some folks use a third party app like tapatalk as it makes uploading pics from the mobile device very easy. 

Good luck! 

Bob


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 4, 2014)

Do you have your pics on photo bucket?  I upload all the time.


----------



## smokindenny (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Bob - didn't know about Tapatalk!  I dig it - thanks!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2014)

Denny,

There is a setting for new members that prevents them from posting pictures until they have a certain number of post. I have told it to allow you to do it so please try again.

Thanks.


----------

